# retroInvader: a Windows GUI tool for retroArch



## sudopinion (Jan 12, 2016)

*Depreciated by skeletonKey*
Github Page


----------



## sudopinion (Jan 16, 2016)

I've updated retroInvader with some fixes and a few cool new features.

1. Options for per-core & per-Game auto-configuration generation. These actually exceed retroarch's native abilities.
2. Mednafen cd-core auto-.CUE creation for disc images.
3. Run-History to auto-run ROMs for cd-images and other files for which cores are not automatically associated eg: (.iso/.img/.cdi/.bin/.cue/.zip/.rom/etc..)
Added playlist creation.
MAME romsets will recieve proper names (game description names) in playlists.
Added netplay hosting/connecting functionality.
Added Drag & Drop hosting
Added an updater.
Now leverages archive.org's ROM-libraries for local and netplay
XPadder and antimicro keymappers supported for 360/XBO/DShock joysticks.
Bugfixes and menu optimizations.
any .7zip/.rar/.zip compressed ROM with a recognizable extension inside is now automatically identified and launched via drag & drop.


----------



## Luglige (Jan 24, 2016)

Sir, i appluad


----------



## sudopinion (Feb 22, 2016)

Added netplay and leverages the rom-libraries of archive.org.


----------



## Hyura (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for this amazing tool!


----------



## sudopinion (Apr 6, 2016)

added a ROM search feature


----------



## sudopinion (Jun 6, 2016)

NDS ROMs from archive.org added.
Bugfixes.


----------



## sudopinion (Jul 7, 2016)

Added a core-system relationship editor to allow users to define the core associated with a system. 

Main-Menu ->Config->Core->Setup: Select a system, then select a core to associate with that system. Squeezie lemons.


----------



## sudopinion (Sep 26, 2016)

dos repo added
3do repo added
standalone emulator support


----------

